# Gif



## Knock out (Jan 1, 2007)

could someone make me a gif avatar of when roger huerta and Leonard Garcia went onto their knees after their fight


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

ask trey b hes a pimp


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't think he will make one... All the file sizes have been changed. IF you read the custom avatar thread, says something like. You need to buy an account for one to be made. Correct if im wring Trey if you read this.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright...here's the deal.

I no longer make animated .gif avatars for non-paid members of the forum, period. It's one of the perks that comes along with paid membership. If you're just a registered member, you'll have to find someone else to make one for you. It slows the forum down *way* too much when almost EVERY member is sporting an .gif animation in their avatar slot, know what I mean?

Secondly, as Hughesfan2791 stated....size limits for avatars have drastically changed. So, you'll be pretty hard-pressed to find someone who can make you a good .gif image, while keeping it under forum limits.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Alright...here's the deal.
> 
> I no longer make animated .gif avatars for non-paid members of the forum, period. It's one of the perks that comes along with paid membership. If you're just a registered member, you'll have to find someone else to make one for you. It slows the forum down *way* too much when almost EVERY member is sporting an .gif animation in their avatar slot, know what I mean?
> 
> Secondly, as Hughesfan2791 stated....size limits for avatars have drastically changed. So, you'll be pretty hard-pressed to find someone who can make you a good .gif image, while keeping it under forum limits.


UGH U SUCK It's true though, it does slow things down around here. I have to wait 3 times as long at my girl's house to view the forum because of the bad ISP they have:thumbsdown:


----------

